# Welchen Applikation-Server verwendet ihr?



## Balian (13. Jan 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

welchen Applikation-Server verwendet ihr? Das würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruß

    Balian


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2008)

Glassfish, Weblogic, JBoss.
JBoss hält sich aber am wenigsten an die Standards und hat eine besch... Webconsole.


----------



## HLX (14. Jan 2008)

JBoss, Websphere

JBoss ist open source und gerade zum Testen der eigentlichen Anwendung ideal, da er weniger restriktiv wie viele andere Server ist und aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen liefert. Dank seiner häufigen Verwendung (und open source) findet man viel Unterstützung im Web.

...und wer braucht schon eine Web-Konsole.  :wink:


----------



## megachucky (15. Jan 2008)

An der Uni haben wir nur den Glassfish verwendet. Die Fehlermeldungen helfen einem in der Regel nicht weiter :-( Ob das bei anderen besser ist kann ich mir aber irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

JBoss, Webphere, Weblogic, oc4j

Persönlich gefallen mir Weblogic gefolgt von Webphere am besten. Beide sind aber heftig schwergewichtig. Für kleinere Projekte bietet sich JBoss an.


----------



## trazzag (18. Jan 2008)

In der Uni sowohl Glassfish als auch JBoss. 
Persönlich bevorzuge ich allerdings JBoss (nicht zuletzt wegen SEAM).


----------



## Guest (19. Jan 2008)

Apache Geronimo sieht nett aus. Schön modular aufgebaut...


----------

